# Fishing license for Pensacola Beach Pier?



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I went out to Pensacola Beach Pier the other day, just looking, not fishing. Anyways, their website says no fishing license is required to fish on it, but I am pretty sure there is a sign there that says anyone fishing needs a license.. Might be mistaken but pretty sure I saw that cause I remember thinking that I didnt think you needed one.. Anyone clarify this for me? Is the website correct or do you actually need a license?

They must make pretty good money there.. cost me a buck fifty just to walk out on it and look around. Did see one guy catch a remora.... least that is what they called it. One ugly fish, thats for sure..


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

No license required, if you pay to fish generally equals that the licensing fee is included.


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Flatspro said:


> No license required, if you pay to fish generally equals that the licensing fee is included.


While not quite up to 100%, you'll find that most piers throughout the state of Florida fall under this same policy.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Breeeze ....most public piers are required to purchase a license from the FWC that covers all anglers fishing on the pier. I know Pensacola ,Navarre And Ft. Walton Bch piers as do the 2 in Panama city............


----------



## "Sick Days" (Jul 23, 2012)

You dont need one


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

If you pay, its included. Only time I worry about that is when Im on a boat. Never seen FWC on any pier.


----------

